# Question for US residents.



## Alan Sweet (Jun 28, 2015)

If you were going to move to another country, where would you go? And why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2015)

I bet your not the first person that has thought of leaving our screwed up country. But is there really any place better than the good old usa? We don't need a new place to live, we need to fix the place we have and elect proper leaders. I know, easier said than done. But really? I don't know much about other countries or their freedoms or lake of it. Austrailia maybe, or Iceland, or I wonder what @Kenbo has to say about Canada. I just can't imagine living anywhere else, I'm on the flip side of young and my time here clock is ticking.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jun 28, 2015)

Understand, Greg. I probably have 10-15 years left and the clock ticks faster. But, with consensus these days, I am not sure what the country is going to be like in 10 years, but it is not going to be any better than it is now. In fact I assume its going to a lot worse. So, I'm just making casual inquiries.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm with Greg, I think there is plenty wrong here, but it's still better than any other country IMO. If Texas actually ever secedes, I will go as well. Other than that, I don't know. We need to fix our own country, not go elsewhere. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not interested in leaving, but Canada and Australia would have to be at the top of my list if I were shopping for a new country. I'm too lazy to learn another language, so English as a primary language would be a prerequisite.

Some of the smaller Asian countries have large U.S. Expat populations and low cost of living... Plus the food in that region is fantastic.

Medical care is another factor especially as the birthday candles accumulate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'm not interested in leaving, but Canada and Australia would have to be at the top of my list if I were shopping for a new country. I'm too lazy to learn another language, so English as a primary language would be a prerequisite.


Canada would be easier... just say 'eh'. Australia has all these weird little sayings. I always get confused when I use the bathroom at Outback Steakhouse.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

I would like to see Australia, it is one of the countries I would look at closely if it ever came to that. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd like to look at several of the Scandinavian countries but another thing to look at is how easy would it actually be to emigrate to any of those countries? I've heard some of them aren't easy to move to


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 28, 2015)

Canada, Ontario, so we can still visit family in a day's drive.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'd like to look at several of the Scandinavian countries but another thing to look at is how easy would it actually be to emigrate to any of those countries? I've heard some of them aren't easy to move to



As I understand it, Australia is hard to immigrate to. If you buy a plane ticket in, you have to buy a return ticket. It's one of the things that interests me about the country. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2015)

I wouldn't move out...just go south...I hate the snow. So anywhere with out snow come that season is fine by me.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2015)

My choices would be: (1) Texas if it secedes, (2) Australia, (3) New Zealand. Agree with sticking with my primary language at this point. I've traveled to all these destinations, and found the people in all 3 locations to be genuine. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2015)

Leave the country? I don't even leave my county. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2015)

I would just prefer to build my own.

http://superflux.in/work/little-brinkland


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2015)

Canada for sure. 

It's interesting to here Australia being brought up so much. I know a guy who lived there for 20 plus years and from his stories there's no way I would live there. Try buying a gun there...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 29, 2015)

I hear a lot of folks saying that Canada is the place to go. Why not? After all, they let everyone else in, regardless of criminal records, past history, finances, political ties to other countries and on top of all of that, they will even support you and give you free medical when you get here. Don't get me wrong, Canada is a great country but no great country is without its problems. Living in a major city, the problems only increase. It seems that there are too many folks here that want the freedoms and the charity of Canada but also want the customs and the issues of their old home land.....and Canada does its best to provide that. Come to Canada to be a Canadian, not a (insert country here) with Canadian benefits. That being said, when I retire and no longer need the big city, I will be retiring to a small community on the east coast where Canada is still what it should be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2015)

@Kenbo I'm not allowed in due to a DUI. I would love to visit and fish but it seems tough to slim chance of me getting in.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> If you were going to move to another country, where would you go? And why?



I won't give speeches about USA being the best country yada yada yada because in many ways it DEFINITELY isn't. Americans refuse to take their blinders off. Correction: they CAN'T take them off. ANYWAY, I will just answer the question because it's something I have thought about ever since a year before I got out of the USCG in 1985. I was fully intending on moving to Singapore when I got out and had done extensive research on it and gotten my passport to visit first, because one of the officers I flew with had helped me make this decision and educated me about the realities of moving and living abroad, and told me never to move anywhere without visiting for at least a month or 2 first, even if you're just moving from one state to another. It was good advice and I never forgot it. But then I met a girl right before my enlistment was up and that went kaput. Singapore is still one of the best places to live on the entire planet and it's probably still at the top of my list, but let's start by leaving Singapore out as my obvious first choice. 

1) Mendoza province of Argentina, most likely near San Rafael but not right in it.
2) Thailand
3) Philippines tied with Hong Kong
4)Cyprus
5)Malta

Places that would be in my top 5 if not for the cold weather:

1)Japan (No, I doubt it would be on my list if I had not lived there but since I have, I'm already comfortable living among the Japanese)
2)Andorra
3)San Marino
4)Denmark
5)Luxembourg

Obviously, none of us know how we would actually like living somewhere until we have, but these would be my choices as of now. And just an FYI just because most if not all of my choices have higher female to male ratios, that is just purely coincidence. Mostly.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2015)

That's pretty cool @Kevin I haven't even heard of most those places! 

I'd just rather be in the middle of nowhere with a homestead and live off the land as much as possible. Leave all the first world problems behind.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

And before anyone tells me to "love it or leave it" I don't fall for that propaganda nor the propaganda that coined that phrase. I'm not a "bad American" nor an "America hater" - I love my country. But that doesn't mean I wouldn't rather have fewer material entanglements and live a lifestyle of moving every 2 to 5 years to a new and different culture and immerse myself in it. That's exactly what my wife and I would be doing if our parents weren't so old and need us. Our kids can travel to see us abroad and would (and would love that sort of vacation) so who knows maybe we will one day. A man can dream right? No, a man *should* dream.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2015)

We live right where we want to- and would just move if we did not. Might as well be happy where you are at, sure makes life a lot more fun. I am not sure if I could adapt to the cultural differences and language barrier of Canada- Aye @Kenbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> We live right where we want to- and would just move if we did not. Might as well be happy where you are at, sure makes life a lot more fun. I am not sure if I could adapt to the cultural differences of Canada- Aye @Kenbo



Well said. We're happy here too, it would suck if you couldn't be happy where you live.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 29, 2015)

Alberta, Canada because it's just like Montana. Just less people. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 30, 2015)

I went to school in Italy in '84-'85. I liked it a lot. If I had stayed there a couple more months, I might not have come home. I was getting the language down pretty good. The down side was too many people. When I got home to the US and drove home from Chicago toward my downstate home it struck me that the US seems pretty empty compared to Italy, at least here in fly-over country. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2015)

Nowadays lots of Croatians are moving to Ireland, easy to get papers, people are friendly.....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## jmurray (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd like to see Scotland.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I went to school in Italy in '84-'85. I liked it a lot. If I had stayed there a couple more months, I might not have come home. I was getting the language down pretty good. The down side was too many people. When I got home to the US and drove home from Chicago toward my downstate home it struck me that the US seems pretty empty compared to Italy, at least here in fly-over country. Gary



Italy's unemployment rate is 20 some % . Pretty country- probably be great to live there if you were already rich.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Italy's unemployment rate is 20 some % . Pretty country- probably be great to live there if you were already rich.



You can't weigh the pro's and cons of moving to most country by a number alone. Anyone wanting to move somewhere, the first step is to join as many expat forums for that country as there are. Then spend time talking to the Americans that have been living there for years. Most of them are not rich and they will give you more usable information than you'll get anywhere except by living there. The next step if you decide to try it is take an extended vacation there and make sure to arrange to meet some of the expats you've been in communication with. This will safe you a ton of work and could make the difference between wantng to stay and not coming back. Virtually all countries have large American expat communities and Italy is plumb full of Americans . . . because Italy is an excellent place to live for many Americans. It's not for everyone, but I bet it's better than living in many places in the US.

Numbers don't tell half the story. And I bet our unemployment rate is much higher than what they tell us.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Italy's unemployment rate is 20 some % . Pretty country- probably be great to live there if you were already rich.


Can you please post web page where you found such rate


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Can you please post web page where you found such rate



Here it is- I remembered it wrong 13+ % http://www.statista.com/statistics/268830/unemployment-rate-in-eu-countries/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Here it is- I remembered it wrong 13+ % http://www.statista.com/statistics/268830/unemployment-rate-in-eu-countries/


I guess Croatia is winning Italy in something when we cant in football

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I guess Croatia is winning Italy in something when we cant in football



Hey don't worry Tom Detroit's no-worky rate is like 50% (probably higher) and @woodtickgreg has no trouble thriving there. Italy would be a cakewalk in comparison for someone willing to "take the bull by the horns".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jun 30, 2015)

@Kevin suggested talking with expats. In case anyone is interested, here is a form of expats from various places in the worlds. http://www.expatexchange.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Hey don't worry Tom Detroit's no-worky rate is like 50% (probably higher) and @woodtickgreg has no trouble thriving there. Italy would be a cakewalk in comparison for someone willing to "take the bull by the horns".


It's really not hard to survive and thrive. Just get an alarm clock, get off your a$$ and get a job and show up for work everyday. I have 2 jobs and I'm sure I could get another if I wanted. I'm so sick of hearing that there's no work! Bullfeathers, people just don't want to work, it's easier to make the working folk pay for their existance or just rob and steal from the working people. I see help wanted signs everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Great Post 2


----------



## Molokai (Jul 1, 2015)

Great post @woodtickgreg .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 1, 2015)

West virginia is "almost heaven". Unlike much of WV, my area is prosperous, the majority still have teeth, scenery is breathtaking, taxes are low, and my hobbies grow all around me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still under the crazy thinking that folks still have the best chance of doing whatever they want right here in the U.S.A., therefore I can't see going anywhere for more than a vacation. Ideally, I'd eventually like to live near a small community somewhere that I can provide a service for or take care of my financial needs through some sort of home run business.
Looking at what my ideal retirement living costs would be, I would have to guess for what it would cost to relocate my tools, the costs of getting situated, the paperwork involved, ETC. I could pay my taxes and utilities for 5 years or better right here.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 2, 2015)

I have been in most European countries, China, Singapore, Thailand some other southeast Asian countries, Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico, Jamaica, Cameroon, and of course Canada. The only states I've missed are Alaska, Hawaii, and California. I like some things everywhere. I chose to retire in West Virginia! Why? At least here in the Greenbrier valley, ( unlike much of the state) most are prosperous and educated. I live above Lewisburg on top of a mountain with a 60 mile view of mountains and small farms in the distant valleys. lewisburg was selected (coolest small town in the U.S. In 2011. ) It has been named as one of 200 top places in the U.S. To visit. It has art shops, live theatre, a medical school, fine restaurants, a branch of Carnegie Hall, a diverse population. Many of my friends and neighbors are retired people who sold their high taxed and expensive homes in the Northeast for less than they expected, and then moved here and bought twice as much for half the price. The first house I built was over 3500 sq ft on 5 acres. My taxes were$1400. It seldom gets above 85 degrees here, and the winters are warmer than Central Illinois where I lived before. No mosquitoes or poison ivy here on the mountain. I find the locals to be friendly. The main downside is the lack of shopping opportunities for my wife. Health care for serious problems is not so good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Molokai (Jul 2, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I have been in most European countries, China, Singapore, Thailand some other southeast Asian countries, Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico, Jamaica, Cameroon, and of course Canada. The only states I've missed are Alaska, Hawaii, and California. I like some things everywhere. I chose to retire in West Virginia! Why? At least here in the Greenbrier valley, ( unlike much of the state) most are prosperous and educated. I live above Lewisburg on top of a mountain with a 60 mile view of mountains and small farms in the distant valleys. lewisburg was selected (coolest small town in the U.S. In 2011. ) It has been named as one of 200 top places in the U.S. To visit. It has art shops, live theatre, a medical school, fine restaurants, a branch of Carnegie Hall, a diverse population. Many of my friends and neighbors are retired people who sold their high taxed and expensive homes in the Northeast for less than they expected, and then moved here and bought twice as much for half the price. The first house I built was over 3500 sq ft on 5 acres. My taxes were$1400. It seldom gets above 85 degrees here, and the winters are warmer than Central Illinois where I lived before. No mosquitoes or poison ivy here on the mountain. I find the locals to be friendly. The main downside is the lack of shopping opportunities for my wife. Health care for serious problems is not so good.


Sounds like a good place to live.
Have you been to Croatia or Yugoslavia ?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 2, 2015)

I know several guys from Navy days who, after retiring, moved to the Philippines, a couple of them own bars there. The dollar is very strong there, so the retirement paycheck goes a long ways. Not for me, a great place to visit though. You have to be married to a Filipino to own property there, which is easy an easy box to check, they love rich gringos. You also need a strong liver to survive the lifestyle...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> You have to be married to a Filipino to own property there,


Do you? A former manager of mine just bought a house there, and his fiancé went with him. So, I seriously doubt that he is married to a local. 

He got a fantastic job offer to manage a call center there, and he loves the area. The pics I see on fb make it look like paradise


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2015)

He's either leasing, has the property titled in the name of a filipino, or bought a condo on a property owned in a 60%+ filipino corporation. Barry is right. Unless you have enough money to buy a citizenship or ambassadorship (which can cost as little as $50K in some 3rd world countries) most all developed countries except the US have ultra strict laws about owning land. Here, if you have the money you can own land even if you are a bonafide terrorist.

Even if you're married to a fillipino you still don't own the land because it has to be titled in her name alone I believe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 2, 2015)

I lived my first 27 years in England, then 6 years in Norway, back to England for a couple, then here in Massachusetts since 1995.

I loved my time in Norway. The land is beautiful, the air is clean, and the society is very egalitarian -- by which I mean there doesn't seem to be a extreme disparity in wealth between those at the top of the tree and those lower down the scale. (The ratio of top-earner to bottom-earner in a company, like CEO to janitor, is typically measured in double-digits.)

That said -- no, I don't intend to move back there. When I leave the Boston area, it will be for a warmer climate, I'm done with 8-plus-foot-of-snow winters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 2, 2015)

IF, I didn't have family, ie; grandkids etc... I would go wherever I could get the best deal on exotic wood !


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 2, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Sounds like a good place to live.
> Have you been to Croatia or Yugoslavia ?


No, unfortunately. Croatia sounds like a place I would like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

LMAO, I love this topic .......
Since I've already left once and lived abroad for 10 years

My 1st choice was the Philippines...... after running my own cabinet shop for 10 years, working 7 days/week and 12-18 hours/day I was sooo stressed I needed a vacation.
Planned a 1 year trip traveling SE Asia, 1st stop was the Philippines, didn't leave there for the next 10 years!
but, being the workaholic I am, I was going stark raving mad with so much free time ....... so I came back to states for "part time" work.

Next time I leave, it'll be for good, and it'll be Jomtien Thailand as I have 1/2 controlling interest in a bar there.
If you can't tell, I have an affinity for Asian women/culture 
Thailand because the government/infrastructure is so stable, the exchange rate is also excellent for an ex-pat
the country is cleaner than the Philippines, I find the people are nicer, and there's more for me to do there ........
I just need to watch out for, and stay away from the Katoeys as they can be Very deceiving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> I just need to watch out for, and stay away from the Katoeys as they can be Very deceiving



I had to look katoey up. Heck wouldn't that be half the fun? Getting back to your rental and opening the package up . . . let's see what's on the menu tonight an inny or an outy?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

That's why you _always_ check under the hood before you leave the bars 
There are some that look sooooo good you'd never expect, amazing what a little surgery can accomplish
but no thank you as I prefer the "all natural" version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

What do they do about STDs at the legal brothels? Even if they have to be checked monthly and carry a card I still couldn't bring myself to take a chance with someone who has sexed with hundreds or thoisands of others. Do they even require anythti g like that there? Seems like they'd have to because isn't sex the 2nd or 3rd highest part of the Thai economy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

actually, it's the 1st highest part of economy (besides corrupt politicians), and over there, it's not frowned upon by the families or locals.
all the girls from the local provinces that have no work available go to tourist towns, such as Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Chang Mai & Chang Rai to work in bars, meet foreigners, and send money back home to parents.
Yes, they all have bi-weekly check-ups, and is mandated by the government, but I agree, by the time they determine a girl has something nasty, it's too late.
And there really aren't "brothels" as every single bar has girls available to "bar fine" ....... I'm partner in a small bar, seats maybe 30-40, and we have 15 girls that work for us
between Bangkok, Phuket, and Pattaya there must be 3,000+ bars, and at least 20,000 girls working there, looking for the own personal ATM
It's not just the bars either, 9 out of 10 girls you see, @ the beach, walking down the street, in the stores, etc etc are all available for a price

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, Thailand has has always been on my top 10 diving destinations anyway. I'll holler at you before I go lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

dude, there are some fabulous islands & reefs seemingly made just for diving, and is a popular destination for Aussies and Brits, and even a few Americans just because of the waters, the sea life, and the fauna
and by all means gimme a heads up, if I'm not there personally (I usually go minimum 3 times/year) I have friends there that'll "take good care" of you
A couple run their own dive boats (near Pattaya), and can take you to all the good spots, and if you like swimming with sharks, manta rays, and huge fish (like groupers) then you'll have the time of your life there

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> dude, there are some fabulous islands & reefs seemingly made just for diving, and is a popular destination for Aussies and Brits, and even a few Americans just because of the waters, the sea life, and the fauna
> and by all means gimme a heads up, if I'm not there personally (I usually go minimum 3 times/year) I have friends there that'll "take good care" of you
> A couple run their own dive boats (near Pattaya), and can take you to all the good spots, and if you like swimming with sharks, manta rays, and huge fish (like groupers) then you'll have the time of your life there



I was dating an attorney in 99 who had been diving in Thailand many times and we were planning to go in December of 2000 but she was bipolar so I thought it was a bad idea lol. But based on her trip photos and descriptions Thailand has been on my wishlist ever since. 

One word .... pelagics!!! That's mainly why I want to go - an up close and personal experience with a whale shark is one of my diving dreams and certain places of the Thai coast offer good opportunities to see one. It's just a dream really but ya never know maybe I will actually get to go one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What do they do about STDs at the legal brothels? Even if they have to be checked monthly and carry a card I still couldn't bring myself to take a chance with someone who has sexed with hundreds or thoisands of others. Do they even require anythti g like that there? Seems like they'd have to because isn't sex the 2nd or 3rd highest part of the Thai economy?



Oh, come on, Kevin. You don't know the history of every woman you've been with (unless you spent a long time with them prior to) do you? Honestly, trusting a prostitute with papers would be no more scary than trusting any other person (male, female, or Katoey) that you met in a bar. Protect yourself appropriately and you're good to go.

To the original question:

Diving in Thailand is definitely worth the effort, as is the rest of the culture. It would be in my top 5 for certain, probably at number 1, if I'm honest. It's the only place I've been that I honestly considered not returning home. Cambodia, and Laos are similar but their expat societies aren't as developed, as I understand it. Laos (I haven't been there) is supposed to be the "nicest" (both beauty and hospitality-wise) of the south-east asian countries. 

Hong Kong is great but it's insanely expensive if you're trying to live on a modest budget. Also in our top 5 since that's where my wife grew up. Lots of English spoken in both Hong Kong and Thailand, certainly enough to survive without having to be fluent in the local language. 

Andorra is beautiful but does get cold and my ex-wife (who is currently living there) says the people are a bit clique-ish and don't cotton to outsiders too well. They're kind but you'd never be "one of us" from their perspective. Again, language might not be bad but they speak French, Catalan, and Spanish there more than English. Also, not the cheapest of retirement locales. Not in my top 5.

Mainland China might be fairly cheap (as long as you're not in Shanghai or Beijing) but language will definitely be a factor there. And of course the whole communist government thing, if that's a problem for you, or the Human Rights concerns, if that's a problem for you. We'd perhaps consider it but it would have to be a pretty lucrative opportunity for us to actually follow through on living there.

I loved Korea but you won't survive (except right next to a military base) without speaking Korean. And these days the economy is good enough that your dollar won't go nearly as far.

I'd have to consider South and Central America for retirement too since your money can go a pretty long way there. I don't know enough about any of the countries to speak to them but I know a few people who do plan to retire down there. English with a working knowledge of Spanish/Portuguese will let you survive well enough, as I understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

frankp said:


> Oh, come on, Kevin. You don't know the history of every woman you've been with (unless you spent a long time with them prior to) do you? Honestly, trusting a prostitute with papers would be no more scary than trusting any other person (male, female, or Katoey) that you met in a bar. Protect yourself appropriately and you're good to go.



You're the kind of guy who has a philosophy which justifies smoking since "You gotta die of something". I played with fire in my youth but that doesn't mean I can't be smarter and wiser now. Thanks but you can keep your philosophy Frank I already have my own.


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

Nah, I just am a realist. I've also been fortunate enough never to need/want to worry about prostitutes and what I might get from them. It's easy to say what I said when the likelihood of it happening approaches 0%. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

spot on write-up Frank 
Altho recently (last 3-5 years) Cambodia has become a haven for ex-pats as they've relaxed their laws about banking & bringing in monies
There are new hotels, in the 3-5 start range, but for a true experience, you don't want to be downtown, but out in the provinces mingling with the locals & the real people.
The exchange rate is very comparable and the mighty $ goes a long way (which is a huge advantage for the SE Asian countries that aren't quite as developed.

Hong Kong & China in general was too busy for me, and too crowded, not to mention the air there is absolutely horrible!
Laos isn't bad now-a-days, being in the tri-border area it's becoming more culturally diverse, but I still prefer Northern Thailand (Chang Rai) to Laos ..........
especially because of the hill tribes, and their fabulous woodworking, all done by hand and without power tools
(it's a popular tourist destination just because of the wood works)

Friends I know in South America swear by Brazil & Portugal, bot with polenty of English speaking population, and very good living on a retiree income

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

frankp said:


> Nah, I just am a realist.



So it follows that any other opinion that doesn't agree with yours is unrealistic? I've never had to buy it and won't ever either, but it was an interesting discussion I was having with Jerry nonetheless. What I appreciated about having the discussion with Jerry is that he wasn't trying to tell me how to think, and apparently he thinks my opinions have merit anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys, wanna talk being realistic ............. we *All* buy it one way or another, each and every time
I'd rather it cost me the equivalent of 3-4 beers and being able to boot them out afterwards, than have to put up with their nagging and bitching on a constant basis


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Guys, wanna talk being realistic ............. we *All* buy it one way or another,



I was waiting for someone to post that lol. It's so true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So it follows that any other opinion that doesn't agree with yours is unrealistic? I've never had to buy it and won't ever either, but it was an interesting discussion I was having with Jerry nonetheless. What I appreciated about having the discussion with Jerry is that he wasn't trying to tell me how to think, and apparently he thinks my opinions have merit anyway.



Not sure where that came from, Kevin. Something gotten under your skin today? I didn't imply your opinion didn't have merit or was unrealistic. What I said was that "realistically" you have the same amount of safety taking anyone to bed that you don't know very well (i.e. no assurance of safety) and any such behavior can be mitigated by protecting yourself accordingly. I was also speaking in reference to your "gotta die from something" statement, which isn't even remotely close to my philosophy on anything, much less real health concerns.


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Guys, wanna talk being realistic ............. we *All* buy it one way or another, each and every time
> I'd rather it cost me the equivalent of 3-4 beers and being able to boot them out afterwards, than have to put up with their nagging and bitching on a constant basis



Sorry, I'll have to respectfully disagree with this sentiment. All the people I've had relationships with have been mutually beneficial, and it wasn't "buying" anything for either of us. One night stands I might concede the point to you, or even a few "multiple date" situations but not real relationships. Then again, we all have different perspectives and experiences on things so I am only speaking for myself.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

frankp said:


> Sorry, I'll have to respectfully disagree with this sentiment. All the people I've had relationships with have been mutually beneficial, and it wasn't "buying" anything for either of us. One night stands I might concede the point to you, or even a few "multiple date" situations but not real relationships. Then again, we all have different perspectives and experiences on things so I am only speaking for myself.



Geezus Frank lighten up man. We're all being cheeky. I think you ought to request a user name change.


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

What name would you recommend? You bitched at me for my comments and then complain about me being too serious? I'm not used to that from you Kevin. I think I'll let it go though because we're obviously on different wavelengths today.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not bitching just responding on the wavelength you're transmitting. It's all good man I have been having fun I thought you were too. No bad vibes from this end.


----------



## frankp (Jul 9, 2015)

Good to know, Kevin. Sorry I didn't recognize the humor... it happens that way sometimes. No hard feelings here either, brother.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 9, 2015)

What I find interesting about our threads is that we can veer off on some of the most unlikely tangents. I'm tempted to start a thread about poorly formed nail heads and see if we can end up arguing about sex before 2 pages are up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> What I find interesting about our threads is that we can veer off on some of the most unlikely tangents. I'm tempted to start a thread about poorly formed nail heads and see if we can end up arguing about sex before 2 pages are up.



But they are actually related. Poorly-formed nail heads often lead to sexual frustration, but in some cases it causes extreme sexual excitement. Take Henry and the Two Tonys . . . . PLEASE take Henry and the Two Tonys!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 9, 2015)

@Kevin, you would make Henny Youngman proud.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

I love Henny no BS I played two of his stand ups for my wife a couple of weeks ago while we were grilling outside. She was rolling I couldn't believe she didn't remember him. I know her parents were big fans because her mom and I had discussed him years ago, but Terry could not remember him for some reason. He was a master of timing and inflection and facial expressions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

